# Here She is Up and About



## slip (Dec 11, 2021)

We got her first shower in since the surgery this morning. She rested after that and I wanted to get her out briefly before I went grocery shopping. She used the walker to get there but she did very well and she has much better balance. This is the hallway by our bedroom.

She usually takes all the pictures and she wanted to make sure I had the Pink Palace in the background. 

She will rest now while I shop and later in the afternoon I will take her for a short walk down the hallway.

Pretty darn good for 3 days after brain surgery.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 11, 2021)

Awesome!  Go Kim!!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 11, 2021)

Kim is looking GREAT! Keep up the good work and you'll both be on a surfboard soon!


----------



## lynne (Dec 11, 2021)

Best news yet!  It has to be a big relief for both you and Kim not only that the surgery is behind you, it was successful and the results are amazing.


----------



## chellej (Dec 11, 2021)

This is great news!!!!


----------



## ragdoll (Dec 11, 2021)

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Outstanding news! Thanks for the update and nice picture.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## silentg (Dec 11, 2021)

Kim looks well!


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2021)

lynne said:


> Best news yet!  It has to be a big relief for both you and Kim not only that the surgery is behind you, it was successful and the results are amazing.



She still gets tired quickly and she still has some pain at the staples but it has only been 3 days.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 11, 2021)

slip said:


> She still gets tired quickly and she still has some pain at the staples buy it has only been 3 days.


Just shudder at the thoughts of those staples. She is looking good


----------



## Iggyearl (Dec 11, 2021)

Slip. there are so many women that admire you for being great, and so many men who consider you lucky to still be wrapped up in your wonderful wife.  Congratulations to both of you on a great outcome.  You are showing the power of love.


----------



## jackio (Dec 11, 2021)

That is wonderful - she looks great!


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> Slip. there are so many women that admire you for being great, and so many men who consider you lucky to still be wrapped up in your wonderful wife.  Congratulations to both of you on a great outcome.  You are showing the power of love.



 Big Mahalo. 

We are both very blessed and we have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 11, 2021)

She looks great, keep up the great healing.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 11, 2021)

So glad she's up and feeling better!


----------



## geoand (Dec 11, 2021)

I couldn’t be happier for the two of you!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 11, 2021)

Congrats to your wife, that is so impressive that she is up and about after 3 days...


----------



## LisaH (Dec 11, 2021)

You have that view every day? lucky you! BTW, so glad that the surgery (and recovery) went well


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Congrats to your wife, that is so impressive that she is up and about after 3 days...



She is doing excellent. Hopefully she'll get a little better each day. We are just about ready to go for a walk down the hallway.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2021)

LisaH said:


> You have that view every day? lucky you! BTW, so glad that the surgery (and recovery) went well



Yes, that's the back hallway by our bedroom.
We have a ways to go but so far so good.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Dec 11, 2021)

Whoo Hoo! Kim looks like she has got this. But then, she also has YOU! Carry on to a wonderful future Together.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2021)

We just got back from her daily walk. She made it about a third of the way down the hallway. The hallway is about a city block long so she did pretty well since she walks back too. Still using the walker until she gets more comfortable with her balance. A little everyday.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 11, 2021)

So glad to hear Kim is doing well.  She’s a tough cookie for sure.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 11, 2021)

What a great picture.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 12, 2021)

You are looking good Kim.
Kim,  I'm Looking forward to seeing some of your photos.


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> You are looking good Kim.
> Kim,  I'm Looking forward to seeing some of your photos.



I should say that many of the photos I post are pictures she had taken and passed on to me.


----------



## PaulaC (Dec 12, 2021)

Glad to hear about Kim's amazing recovery!  You two are an inspiration to so many, we are looking forward to your adventures after retirement.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 12, 2021)

SO happy to hear how well Kim is doing. And I like the view of the pink palace in the distance - it’s still my dream to stay there some day, or at least to walk around the lobby, based on the 50s and 60s movies set in Hawaii!


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> SO happy to hear how well Kim is doing. And I like the view of the pink palace in the distance - it’s still my dream to stay there some day, or at least to walk around the lobby, based on the 50s and 60s movies set in Hawaii!



It is definitely worth it to walk around the lobby and grounds. It has a great history. It's nice to see the tower lit up at night too.


----------



## lockewong (Dec 12, 2021)

So happy for both you and Kim.  What a great smile and a great picture.  You both are an incredible testament to strength and love in a marriage.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 12, 2021)

Kim looks great!  Just remind her to take it easy, try not to do too much at once.  But what a wonderful outcome.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 12, 2021)

Yip Yip hoorah..


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2021)

Kim was able to get out and see the sunset tonight. This was her second time out today. I had her walk the hallway again. She made it about half way this time. We don't want to force it so we are Taking it slow. She is walking with the walker for safety. 

Tomorrow we see the Neurologist for her first post operation appointment. 

Here was tonight's sunset.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 13, 2021)

slip said:


> We got her first shower in since the surgery this morning. She rested after that and I wanted to get her out briefly before I went grocery shopping. She used the walker to get there but she did very well and she has much better balance. This is the hallway by our bedroom.
> 
> She usually takes all the pictures and she wanted to make sure I had the Pink Palace in the background.
> 
> ...



Kim looks great after major surgery.  Sending you and her best wishes for her quick full recovery.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 13, 2021)

slip said:


> Kim was able to get out and see the sunset tonight. This was her second time out today. I had her walk the hallway again. She made it about half way this time. We don't want to force it so we are Taking it slow. She is walking with the walker for safety.
> 
> Tomorrow we see the Neurologist for her first post operation appointment.
> 
> ...


Great sunset.  We didn't get out to see the sunset tonight but we did get up early enough to see the beginning of the marathon from our Lanai and the end of the marathon from Kapiolani Park.


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Great sunset.  We didn't get out to see the sunset tonight but we did get up early enough to see the beginning of the marathon from our Lanai and the end of the marathon from Kapiolani Park.



Sounds like it was pretty crowded since they haven't had one in a while. 

Hope your trip is going well and everything is how you hoped for your return.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 13, 2021)

slip said:


> Kim was able to get out and see the sunset tonight. This was her second time out today. I had her walk the hallway again. She made it about half way this time. We don't want to force it so we are Taking it slow. She is walking with the walker for safety.
> 
> Tomorrow we see the Neurologist for her first post operation appointment.
> 
> ...


Outstanding eleven photo’s  shots of the sun setting.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 13, 2021)

Looking at the most recent photos, it just struck me - amazing, isn’t it, that now Kim’s surgery is past and she’s recovering, the clouds have cleared?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2021)

I bet it feels good to be on this side of the medical problems. It definitely feels good to hear and see things are going well. 

Bill


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2021)

Just got back from the Neurologist.  He was very happy with her progress and sees her improving well over time. It will take months but we should see steady improvement. So far so good. 

Next appointment is on the 21st with the Neurosurgeon to remove the staples and he will do an evaluation also.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 13, 2021)

slip said:


> Just got back from the Neurologist.  He was very happy with her progress and sees her improving well over time. It will take months but we should see steady improvement. So far so good.
> 
> Next appointment is on the 21st with the Neurosurgeon to remove the staples and he will do an evaluation also.


That was an excellent report.


----------



## JanT (Dec 13, 2021)

So very happy to see that Kim is up and about.  She looks wonderful and the physician's report sounds very promising.  So, so happy to hear this!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 13, 2021)

slip said:


> Sounds like it was pretty crowded since they haven't had one in a while.
> 
> Hope your trip is going well and everything is how you hoped for your return.



Everything is going well and it is actually going better than we expected so far.  The asbestos removal and ceiling painting by contractors, my husbands painting of the walls, my heavy duty cleaning of the apartment top to bottom, the carpet installation, and the new bedroom furniture came all in right in the time frame that we scheduled.  We were able to cancel the extra 4 weeks of timeshares we had booked at  the Grand Waikikian and restore the points to our account for vacations in 2022 or beyond.  

We are starting to have time go out and enjoy Honolulu again.  Last week went to Waikiki Brewery for micro brews one night, and micro brews and dinner another.   We went to Hana Koa Brewery in Kakaako on Saturday for some brews, a tee shirt, and to bring home some Reindeer Imperial Stout.  We went to the Pearl Harbor Day Memorial Parade last Tuesday and then to Kapiolana Park for the end of the Marathon yesterday.  That is much more things in one week than we have done since March of 2020.


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Everything is going well and it is actually going better than we expected so far.  The asbestos removal and ceiling painting by contractors, my husbands painting of the walls, my heavy duty cleaning of the apartment top to bottom, the carpet installation, and the new bedroom furniture came all in right in the time frame that we scheduled.  We were able to cancel the extra 4 weeks of timeshares we had booked at  the Grand Waikikian and restore the points to our account for vacations in 2022 or beyond.
> 
> We are starting to have time go out and enjoy Honolulu again.  Last week went to Waikiki Brewery for micro brews one night, and micro brews and dinner another.   We went to Hana Koa Brewery in Kakaako on Saturday for some brews, a tee shirt, and to bring home some Reindeer Imperial Stout.  We went to the Pearl Harbor Day Memorial Parade last Tuesday and then to Kapiolana Park for the end of the Marathon yesterday.  That is much more things in one week than we have done since March of 2020.



Glad everything is working out as you planned. Delivery times are tough sometimes here in the islands. 

It's great your having time to get out and about now too. Looks like it is starting to get a little more crowded for the holidays though but that is expected.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 14, 2021)

slip said:


> Glad everything is working out as you planned. Delivery times are tough sometimes here in the islands.
> 
> It's great your having time to get out and about now too. Looks like it is starting to get a little more crowded for the holidays though but that is expected.



You do need to plan ahead for renovations in Hawaii.  We didn't really renovate our Condo where we needed alot of deliveries.  The Asbestos removal was just labor.  The painting was stock plaster and paint.  We picked carpet and padding that was in stock and it was just what we wanted.  The furniture was long delivery but we selected and purchased it in the winter of 2020 while we were here before the pandemic.  (Our pre-pandemic move in plan was going to be September 2020.)  In the Spring while we were in New York we paid the 50% downpayment and had it shipped to Honolulu.  When we got here we paid the balance and had it delieverd 2 days after the carpet was laid.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> You do need to plan ahead for renovations in Hawaii.  We didn't really renovate our Condo where we needed alot of deliveries.  The Asbestos removal was just labor.  The painting was stock plaster and paint.  We picked carpet and padding that was in stock and it was just what we wanted.  The furniture was long delivery but we selected and purchased it in the winter of 2020 while we were here before the pandemic.  (Our pre-pandemic move in plan was going to be September 2020.)  In the Spring while we were in New York we paid the 50% downpayment and had it shipped to Honolulu.  When we got here we paid the balance and had it delieverd 2 days after the carpet was laid.



That's why a lot of places don't have a lot of inventory. People either get lucky and they have what they want or they settle because it's in stock. Glad it worked out.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 14, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> You do need to plan ahead for renovations in Hawaii.  We didn't really renovate our Condo where we needed alot of deliveries.  The Asbestos removal was just labor.  The painting was stock plaster and paint.  We picked carpet and padding that was in stock and it was just what we wanted.  The furniture was long delivery but we selected and purchased it in the winter of 2020 while we were here before the pandemic.  (Our pre-pandemic move in plan was going to be September 2020.)  In the Spring while we were in New York we paid the 50% downpayment and had it shipped to Honolulu.  When we got here we paid the balance and had it delieverd 2 days after the carpet was laid.


I was wondering how you got your furniture! We are coming over in a few weeks to get a temporary/loaner bedroom set since ours is not in yet and it should have been (Kudos to Homeworld and C. S. Wo & Sons for working with us), and we're hoping our Lazy Boy sofa set will arrive in March, one year from when we ordered it.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 14, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> You do need to plan ahead for renovations in Hawaii.


We were fortunate. We chose a good contractor for our remodel, not the cheapest, but with a reputation for getting the work done and doing good work, and he got it done and did it well. (Moorhead if anyone is wondering. Donna, of course, makes everything work and she never touches a hammer.)


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2021)

For todays walk she made It all the way to the end of the hallway and to the elevators. She stopped a couple times to take a look at Waikiki but she did really well. Her confidence is definitely coming back. She'll be using the walker for quite a while but she'll get better with more practice and therapy hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 15, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I was wondering how you got your furniture! We are coming over in a few weeks to get a temporary/loaner bedroom set since ours is not in yet and it should have been (Kudos to Homeworld and C. S. Wo & Sons for working with us), and we're hoping our Lazy Boy sofa set will arrive in March, one year from when we ordered it.



We had been shopping for bedroom furniture when we were in Honolulu in the Winter of 2020 while we were renting our place at the Wailana.  We liked what they had in Homeworld.  It wasn't the cheapest but it was well built and gave us the storage space under the beds that we wanted.  We placed the order to hold the pricing but planned on actually ordering and paying the downpayment in the Spring for a Fall 2020 delivery since our sales person said that delieveries were about 3-4 months.  As we know the big Covid outbreak in the US started in March 2020 so we left to go back to our isolated home on Long Island in NY.

Due to Covid becoming such a world wide pandemic that was going to last for an extended time and vaccines were not going to be developed for a number of months we decided to rent our place for another year since we knew we weren't going in the Fall of 2020 as originally planned.  The rental income allowed us to build up a savings to pay for the work in the condo, carpet, furniture, a large screen TV, and other little items that we knew would come up without touching our savings.

When we decided to come in the Fall of 2021 we ordered and paid the downpayment on the Furniture so it was shipped to Honolulu for storage.  The salesman said that we didn't have to take the delivery in the Fall 2021 if Covid became a big issue again and we decided to NOT travel.  Since September 2021 was turning out good for the virus we came made the final payment and have been sleeping on the furniture for about a month.


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2021)

She just keeps making new milestones. I have her walking daily all the way to the elevators and back. She can do it now with only one break. She is using the walker, it's mostly for security especially when she tires a little.

I'm going to have her go down the elevator with me when I go down to do laundry today. There is a bench She can sit at while I start the laundry then we'll walk back to the apartment.

The Big thing today was that she came grocery shopping with me. This was the first time since she broke her ankle in April. It would have been way too much walking so we brought the scooter and it worked great.
She did great getting in and out of the car. She walked to the back of the car to the scooter unassisted, no walker.

Here she is getting ready to walk to the back of the car to the scooter.









We go to get the staples out of her head and an evaluation on Tuesday with the Neurosurgeon. She still gets headaches once or twice a day but they seem to be getting better. Same with the pain In her side.

So far really good.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 18, 2021)

@slip she looks so happy. I bet she is so glad to have the surgery behind her and that she is doing so well.


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2021)

Luanne said:


> @slip she looks so happy. I bet she is so glad to have the surgery behind her and that she is doing so well.



Yes, your exactly right on both counts. She was very nervous getting it done and she's really happy that part is behind her. Then at the one week mark from the surgery she started saying how much better she is feeling and how much better she can get around. 

It's amazing since she hasn't even started therapy yet.


----------



## amycurl (Dec 19, 2021)

She *has* started therapy—you’ve got her up and moving around each day, with progressively increasing tasks—go you! The PT folks will be grateful. I’m actually kind of surprised that there’s this kind of a gap, so it’s great that you’ve figured out how to do it in a way that maintains her enthusiasm and effort.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 19, 2021)

Yay! Such happy news for Christmas! Mele Kalikimaka! (Hope I spelled it all correctly!)


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 19, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yay! Such happy news for Christmas! Mele Kalikimaka! (Hope I spelled it all correctly!)



You did.  And then you can add "me ka Hau'oli Makahiki Hou!" to the end. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 19, 2021)

slip said:


> The Big thing today was that she came grocery shopping with me.



That's absolutely awesome!  I'll bet she was glad to get out and about, too, even if it was doing "chores" like laundry and grocery shopping.

But enquiring minds want to know:  Is that the parking garage of the Safeway on Beretania Street?  

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> That's absolutely awesome!  I'll bet she was glad to get out and about, too, even if it was doing "chores" like laundry and grocery shopping.
> 
> But enquiring minds want to know:  Is that the parking garage of the Safeway on Beretania Street?
> 
> Dave



Yes it is, good eye. I was going to take it in our parking garage but she's getting so quick, she was almost all the way in the car when I said I wanted to get a picture.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 19, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes it is, good eye. I was going to take it in our parking garage but she's getting so quick, she was almost all the way in the car when I said I wanted to get a picture.



Thanks - I was in that parking garage just last month.  It looked kind of familiar. Great store!     Negotiating the aisles of that store with her scooter must have been interesting.  And using the store's elevator with the scooter and shopping carts would have been handy.

If she's getting too quick for you, that's also a good sign that things are improving.  Go Kim!  Keep up the good work!

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks - I was in that parking garage just last month.  It looked kind of familiar. Great store!     Negotiating the aisles of that store with her scooter must have been interesting.  And using the store's elevator with the scooter and shopping carts would have been handy.
> 
> If she's getting too quick for you, that's also a good sign that things are improving.  Go Kim!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> Dave



Plus, she not the greatest driver with it yet either.   

It was crowded but she did good with the narrow aisles and all the people. The speed is adjusted with a dial so that does make it harder. Backing up is taking some time for her to get used to also. She hasn't used it much but she is getting better with it each time also. 

I used to be able to time things so i could either put something away or get something ready while she was walking. Not so much any more, Big improvement.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 19, 2021)

slip said:


> Plus, she not the greatest driver with it yet either.
> 
> It was crowded but she did good with the narrow aisles and all the people. The speed is adjusted with a dial so that does make it harder. Backing up is taking some time for her to get used to also. She hasn't used it much but she is getting better with it each time also.
> 
> I used to be able to time things so i could either put something away or get something ready while she was walking. Not so much any more, Big improvement.


LOL, sounds liked she needs a scooter driving license. This is great news that she is up and about and utilizing that scooter.


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2021)

It was a little cloudy and sprinkling during Kim's walk today. She walked all the way to the elevators and back without stopping. That's about a block and a half. I was watching the clock and It only took her 6 minutes. Again with a walker but she had a nice steady pace. She wants to go down the elevator and go through the lobby and sit on one if the benches outside on Tuesday. I am home that day since we have to see the Neurosurgeon to get her staples removed and evaluation done. 

Not much pain today and even headaches were very slight. 

Here's a couple pictures and a video of cloudy Waikiki.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 19, 2021)

slip said:


> It was a little cloudy and sprinkling during Kim's walk today. She walked all the way to the elevators and back without stopping. That's about a block and a half. I was watching the clock and It only took her 6 minutes. Again with a walker but she had a nice steady pace. She wants to go down the elevator and go through the lobby and sit on one if the benches outside on Tuesday. I am home that day since we have to see the Neurosurgeon to get her staples removed and evaluation done.
> 
> Not much pain today and even headaches were very slight.
> 
> ...



Slip your pictures of sunsets are great.  

But the real accomplishment in your posts is your wife's recovery progress.

That is so wonderful.


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Slip your pictures of sunsets are great.
> 
> But the real accomplishment in your posts is your wife's recovery progress.
> 
> That is so wonderful.



Definitely,  totally agree.  

Tuesday is the next big day, staple Removal and evaluation.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 20, 2021)

slip said:


> Tuesday is the next big day, staple Removal and evaluation.



Fingers crossed.  But from the sound of things, she'll be flying through that.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 20, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Fingers crossed.  But from the sound of things, she'll be flying through that.
> 
> Dave


DaveNV and slip , my fingers are crossed.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 20, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> You did.  And then you can add "me ka Hau'oli Makahiki Hou!" to the end.
> 
> Dave


LOL! I haven’t learned pronunciation well enough to try that one yet!


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2021)

Just got back from the Neurosurgeon. He said she Is doing well enough that she may not need physical therapy. He said he would consult with them though.

He almost seemed disappointed when we showed up and she was in her wheelchair. He understood when we told him that it's just too far for her to go with the walker from the parking garage,  It's a big place. He was very pleased when she got up by herself and walked across the room with no walker.

He removed the staples and everything was good. He said to keep doing what we are doing. We have one more appointment with him on 01-25-22.

So the good news just keeps on coming. Today she said she wants to walk to the elevators and go down to the lobby to get the mail and sit in the lobby a bit and then walk back up. She's going to use her walker for this.

Tomorrow we will start walking down the back hallway with no walker. She will start out using the handrail and then gradually get away from using that.

She ran into a few people in the hallway that she hasn't seen in a long time and they all notice how happy she is and can see how much better she is doing.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 21, 2021)

slip said:


> Just got back from the Neurosurgeon. He said she Is doing well enough that she may not need physical therapy. He said he would consult with them though.
> 
> He almost seemed disappointed when we showed up and she was in her wheelchair. He understood when we told him that it's just too far for her to go with the walker from the parking garage,  It's a big place. He was very pleased when she got up by herself and walked across the room with no walker.
> 
> ...


Outstanding, outstanding report. Please kept it up. Great news


----------



## jonmaiman (Dec 22, 2021)

So glad to hear Kim is recovering so well.   Truly wonderful!  

Debated whether to write this  suggestion or not.   Physical Therapy can't hurt.   I encourage you to go forward with it.   The PT's may be able to suggest other exercises or techniques to further enhance Kim's recovery.   At a minimum I would let a PT evaluate her and then make a determination.   My two cents...

--Jon


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2021)

jonmaiman said:


> So glad to hear Kim is recovering so well.   Truly wonderful!
> 
> Debated whether to write this  suggestion or not.   Physical Therapy can't hurt.   I encourage you to go forward with it.   The PT's may be able to suggest other exercises or techniques to further enhance Kim's recovery.   At a minimum I would let a PT evaluate her and then make a determination.   My two cents...
> 
> --Jon



Yes, I totally agree. Surprisingly,  it was the Neurosurgeon that was hesitant about it. Although, he did say he would check with them.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 22, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes, I totally agree. Surprisingly,  it was the Neurosurgeon that was hesitant about it. Although, he did say he would check with them.



She's been compensating for so long due to her illness, I'd think PT would help considerably, to teach her about balance and how to walk normally again.

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> She's been compensating for so long due to her illness, I'd think PT would help considerably, to teach her about balance and how to walk normally again.
> 
> Dave



Exactly, totally agree. If he doesn't go ahead with it, we see her primary doctor next week and we will talk to her.


----------



## jonmaiman (Dec 22, 2021)

slip said:


> Exactly, totally agree. If he doesn't go ahead with it, we see her primary doctor next week and we will talk to her.



Not sure about Hawaii but in many states a PT can now self prescribe.   E.g. you don't need a prescription from a doctor to get therapy.   Discussing it with her PCP is a good next step regardless.  

--Jon


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2021)

jonmaiman said:


> Not sure about Hawaii but in many states a PT can now self prescribe.   E.g. you don't need a prescription from a doctor to get therapy.   Discussing it with her PCP is a good next step regardless.
> 
> --Jon



Mahalo,  yes, we still may hear from the Neurosurgeon also.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 23, 2021)

jonmaiman said:


> Not sure about Hawaii but in many states a PT can now self prescribe.   E.g. you don't need a prescription from a doctor to get therapy.   Discussing it with her PCP is a good next step regardless.
> 
> --Jon


Likely still need a doctor’s order for insurance coverage though.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2021)

The Neurosurgeon did have a nurse call us and the Physical Therapist will be calling us to set up days and times.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 23, 2021)

slip said:


> The Neurosurgeon did have a nurse call us and the Physical Therapist will be calling us to set up days and times.


This is good.  A physical therapist can assess her and then work with her to regain strength, balance, and any other issues she may be having.


----------



## jonmaiman (Dec 24, 2021)

Glad to hear the Neurosurgeon prescribed PT.   Thinks are continuing to progress nicely for you and Kim.

--Jon


----------



## lockewong (Dec 24, 2021)

Great reports.  Wonderful to see the smile on Kim's face.  Definitely have the PT.  My mother hated it but it helps strengthen muscles that support the balance so falls are less likely.  Have a wonderful Christmas.  I don't spell well enough in Hawaiian to do what @DaveNV did.  But, same sentiments!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2021)

Wishing you guys a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
From Virginia.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2021)

lockewong said:


> Great reports.  Wonderful to see the smile on Kim's face.  Definitely have the PT.  My mother hated it but it helps strengthen muscles that support the balance so falls are less likely.  Have a wonderful Christmas.  I don't spell well enough in Hawaiian to do what @DaveNV did.  But, same sentiments!



Mele Kalikimaka everyone!!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2021)

Outstanding report and wishing you guys a Happy Aloha Friday l


----------



## Luanne (Dec 24, 2021)

What a wonderful Christmas for Jeff and Kim.


----------

